# Bull Options



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a small herd of Hereford cows. Really love the breed and have always used Hereford bulls but I'm considering bringing in a different bull this year. I like small framed cows and easy temperament is very important.

These are 100% grassfed cattle, some of which will be finished and direct marketed.

I was thinking something along the lines of Red Devon.

Does anyone have any other suggestions as to what will cross well with a Hereford cow?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Might try a long legged Dexter Bull they are the smallest recognized breed of cattle they are not miniatures a good sized bull weighs approximately nine hundred pounds they come horned or polled the polled becoming more and more common, personally I prefer the horned variety lol, they come in three colors black, dun and red, tend to be docile and friendly....Don't know if you use AI but might want to try that and see what results you get before purchasing a bull you could try several breeds that way and see which one suites your needs best

http://www.dextercattle.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter_cattle

http://www.americancattlemen.com/articles/dexter-cattle-ideal-cattle-breed-small-acreages


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe about any breed will cross well with Herefords.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Brahman. Hands down is the best but you won't like the cross cause docility. Most are gentle although I've noticed coming out of Hereford cows and Brahman Bulls the calved are a lot goofier than brahman cows Hereford Bulls.

In all seriousness though here's my list of what I would put on Hereford cows 
Brahman
Red Angus 
Red Brangus 
Angus 
Brangus

Birth weight is a big thing in Hereford cows. You should be fine with any of those but I would stay away from putting a Charlois bull on Hereford cows


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Black angus bull would probably maximize your calf profit margin producing the highly desirable black baldy calves.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with Mike. My wife raised a bull from one of the cows from the herd and sold his Mother. He's been a great bull, pure Hereford or so we thought, he has black hair inside his ears. There's a few Black Baldy cows and one Holstein in the herd and if they drop a Black Baldy calf they will bring more money everytime. The Black Baldy cows don't always drop a Black Baldy calf though.

This is him after they took his woman away from him, she had just had a calf like 3 weeks earlier and had already came into heat. He got a little upset, he very gentle but he could have destroyed that fence if he wanted to, wife can scratch his back and he just stands there. He was a scruffy looking when he was small, never thought he'd turn out like this.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Great info everyone.

My favorite cow in the herd came from a big Charolais cow and Hereford bull. It is a light red with the usual Hereford markings, its also the smallest cow in the group surprisingly. 3rd calf from her should be arriving any day and so far her calves have been great.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My cows are not small framed. Most of the brood cows are at least a 1/4 Pinzgauer the rest hereford, I'm very impressed with that cross. My bull is what I'd consider an oldstyle hereford, low and big. The next bull will be a Pinz. They do very well on grass. The largest steer we shipped hung at 950 at 18 months. I had a client that was crossing beltie and Dexter, might have just been his, but they did not have a good temperament. In fact they were the meanest little bastards I've ever seen. Another neighbor has some jerfords, (1/2 jersey). They are small.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Colby said:


> Brahman. Hands down is the best but you won't like the cross cause docility. Most are gentle although I've noticed coming out of Hereford cows and Brahman Bulls the calved are a lot goofier than brahman cows Hereford Bulls.
> In all seriousness though here's my list of what I would put on Hereford cows
> Brahman
> Red Angus
> ...


Location location location. I doubt you would find 3 of those 5 here. Wouldn't they lose half of their ear to frostbite?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you looking to do? Sell calves? Feed and market? Probably different answers for every application.

I went towards highlands for a multitude of reasons. They call em starter cows which was true for me. So far they do ok for me. Easy calving. Thrive on grass (or poor hay). Fertile. Docile. Excellent meat quality.

They are not highly profitable unless you are direct marketing cuts for a nice premium. They do not fit in a commercial operation (most). They grow slow.

That being said I will probably be going away from them soon. I don't really want to finish and slaughter and market more than a few a year. So if I want to sell another half dozen calves polling them will maximize profit While minimizing marketing.

First decide your goal. Then the bull that will fit it.

Wanna buy a highland bull?


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Steers will be direct marketed, finished strictly on grass alone, so I'm looking to cross breeds/herds that have been bred to finish well on grass.

Heifers will be retained or sold.

Anyone ever dealt with the Pharo Cattle Company in Colorado?


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm planning on breeding my Herefords to a pure blood Wagyu bull this year. I'm doing direct marketing and can get way more per pound nearby. They do ok on good pasture but not well if your pasture isn't good with no grain.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Location location location. I doubt you would find 3 of those 5 here. Wouldn't they lose half of their ear to frostbite?


Completely agree. I know a brahman would not survive up there. Period. Down here we strive for heat tolerance. We want cattle grazing at 95 degrees. Not under a shade tree or belly deep in water.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I would say red or black angus would be your best bet. Any of the continental breeds would work too and might give you more heterosis.

If it was me, I'd use a polled bull on those Herefords as I don't like dehorning. Screw the horns off as one angus breeder says here.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Deadmoose said it best. Decide your goal and what direction you'd like to take your cows and then decide which breed of bull best fits your ideal cow and how you plan to market those calves.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

What about a beltie cross? They do well on grass and are much smaller than herefords. This heifer is 2 months old. Mom's actually half brown swiss half beltie. Offspring of a left over 4H project.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I have thought about belties. I have a small operation and like to invite customers out to see where their beef is coming from. Growth on grass is #1 priority, but an aesthetically pleasing animal is always a good thing. I think belties and Herefords certainly have a good look to them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If grass performance is required you may want to make sure to get a grassfed bull. Some do great either way. Some do not. Have you lookied into lowlines?


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes a bull from a grass program is a must. Haven't looked into lowlines. I'll do some research.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ask any burger buyer at a fast food place,Angus!!! It's the only breed organization that thinks the hide is going to make the meat taste better when you put the burger I guess. Since it's the only breed you can buy as burger.

I am glad to know Angus has not become the only breed. Sat at the local auction in calf selling season of 500 to 600 calves only one little bunch you could call straight Hereford.Most a crossbred of some black flavor. A few with ear(Brahma),or a little Charolais blood. This was Hereford country 30 years ago but not any more.

Any breed can be made calving easy any cow that needs help calving has to go and soon you will not be pulling many calves.


----------

